# Hello!



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi! I just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself. My user name is lilly, I picked this name because it is also the name of my youngest kitten. Lilly is 6 months. I also have Minnie and Jerry. They are brother and sister both 2. I adopted Minnie and Jerry after their mother had been hit by a car. They were 3 weeks at the time. I fed them from a bottle and spoiled them rotten. 
My cats are all my special babies, however I have quite a zoo at my house. I have a dog, a hamster, and two parakeets. Also Two wonderful daughters Sierra is 8 and Caitlin is 3.5.
I am a stay at home mom who also babysits other kids in my home. I like to play with the kids. I also volenteer with the girls scouts and as many programs as I can at their school. 
I am so happy to meet all of you!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum Lilly! Do you have any pics of your kitties? You sound like a pretty busy Mom!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I dont have a digital camera, I wish I did. However I took some pictures in to get developed this week and ordered a disk. I think I have some of the cats in there. If I do I can upload them cant I?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lilly. I'm planning to do the same thing. I don't know how to upload, though! Can we get some help? Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing some pictures of your cats! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Lilly -it is nice to have you here


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been using digital pose lately... Allows you do save lots of photos anyway.

How computer savy are you? the pictures look best if you submit them 640x480 (otherwise the site resizes them and they're be more jpeg compression).


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I also have no idea how to post pictures up! Luckily my boyfriend knows lots about computers so I will ask him today!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate any help. I am new at this computer thing. I have only owned a computer since August! I am so behind the times  
I am going to pick up my pictures this morning. I checked the box that said single prints with picture cd and internet upload. So they should be on my computer already right?(when I upload them?) I hope I can figure this out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Not that I'm computer illiterate, Lilly, (oh, no), but my next question would be "how do I know where to look for them, and then what do I do after that? So, catman, Bean or Robocat or some other whiz, please answer that for me and Lilly. :?:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Jeanie it took alot of questions but I finally figured this picture thing out.  :lol: 
Ok after you get the photo cd. (I always develope film at walmart) Bring it home and put it in the cd thingy. (I am really computer smart as you can tell) This is what happens with the walmart cd, I dont know if it is the same with all cds. The photo tools screen will come up on the desktop. First you have to click the thing that says save all files to your computer. 

Now they will ask you where you want to save them to, I created a new folder and save them all into their own folder on my desktop. once they get in the folder you can sort through them. I deleted the ones that did not turn out and named all the ones I wanted to keep.

You will need to resize them in order to post them here, double check the size limit. I cant recall off hand. 

To resize them you have to put the photo cd in the cd thingy agian. this time click on photo tools. next click on open in the tool bar. pick the photo you want to open.

when the photo comes into the screen you can click on crop and get rid of all the unnecasary stuff. Then click format in the toolbar and click resize image. you will need to make it small enough to load into the photo gallery.

Now log into the cat forum, and click cat photos. once you are there you click upload photos. a screen will come up with a browse box. click the browse box and go into your photos folder. find the one you want and click open. type some descriptions for your photo and click submit or upload.

after it goes through it will be in the cat forums member gallerys. In order to get it into a post you have to click on the photo and then left click on it. click on properties and copy down the http://www.ect.

once you have done that you need to go to the post and use









hopefully when you veiw your post you will see your photo.

I have learned all this thanks to the wonderfull people at the cat forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks, Lilly! I bookmarked that. Be proud!


----------

